# canoe turny june 21



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

ok fellas

june 21st

little miami state park,covered bridge on middletown rd. near waynesville

to

fort ancient state park

longer one this time looks like 8 miles

$10 per person

looking for a early start to avoid canoe traffic


hows this sound to everybody

this is south of cc and should hold alot of different species

3 fish must have a livewell


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Me and Rblake are in....lets do 8:30 launch at CC put in...can't Wait!!


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

June 21st is the longest day of the year...we could do it at 6 AM if we wanted to. I'll bet 1bad and I are in, but I can't be certain. These next couple of weeks are going to be crazy with graduation, job interviews, and moving to a new house.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Whiskers....I hope you dont keep that GMR smallie on life support until tourney day, that sucker could eat most of the fish that are gonna be caught on the 21st...lol Just kidding
On a serious note....I wouldn't mind a 7AM start time, any earlier than that cuts into my Friday Night beer intake.....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

As we get closer, I may be able to schedule it, wont know till that week most likely. BTW, there will be a TON of drunk boat traffic so the earlier the start, the better.

Salmonid


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

From the cover bridge to ft ancient is a nice stretch, i did that trip about 4 or 5 weeks ago and had good luck with smallies and a few eyes. The river was up and the current was fast. We didn't bottom out once and took us around 5 hours to do. I wanted to be in the last tourney but was unable to find someone to cover my shift and with gas prices alone held me back from making the 2 1/2 hour drive. Ill check my work schedule and make sure to make a trip home for this. Ill give a definite answer when it gets a little closer but most likely Im in. Looking forward to meeting everyone!! Tight Lines


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I can't do that one....we'll be fishing in Florida!!  Maybe next time...'cause I had a good time last weekend.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll donate to the cause I think I am going to make a day of it with my son. Hopefully the weather will be settled by then! See everyopne there. Matt


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i am bringing my son as well matt.

wait till ya see the mohawk on my kid

i would rather he grow his hair long like i did in the old days oh well!!!!


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I want in again as well. Maybe I can use a friend of mines canoe. Although if I am not able too,will one of you mariners offer me a seat? I will have to make me a livewell to use if I use a friends canoe too. 

I have a blow up raft that I use in ponds. I do not have a sticker on my raft.Without having to look it up, does anyone know if you have to Tag/register a inflatable raft to take it out on the river? I would think so, it seems the state of Ohio makes you tag everything except the fishing pole (shhh, dont give them any ideas). I would probably put a treble hook through it on the river anyway. I will check my schedule to see what I can do.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

hope the rivers come down by then, if not any suggestion for different location,(lake) or different date, species turny at a lake?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Slep....there is plenty of time for the rivers to go down, dont give up yet! 8 days left, with no rain they will be fine by tuesday....


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

will this be a team or individual tourney? and if kayaks are allowed I'd like to be there if I'm not doing anything that day. souynds like fun. I might have to go down there and check out that strectch of river.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

you need a live well of some sort to keep fish alive


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

stocked my tacklebox and flying in a real pro from fla.

this ones in the bag!!!!!!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

We can't weigh in "pro's from florida" so you can take him out-of-the-bag now slep....it might get stuffy in there...lol


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

can everyone make a 7:30 start(pray for good weather)

$10 person

$5 big fish?

everyone still in


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Me and Rblake are in...
Yes, lets take a quick roll call to see who we have....


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

My son and I are in. 7:30 sounds great. any predictions on the river condition by then?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

The predictions look good at the moment, Ceasars is only 3.5 feet above summer pool so they have slowed down the outflow considerably. It doesn't need to drop much more, just needs to clear up a bit. I think we will be fine barring a huge rain again this week. Keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

hey man was on the river today tuesday expect probably the same type flow as last turny fast in the shallows deeper pools slight current.

fish recap pro from fla 1 smallmouth about 12 1 creek cub about 6 inches

slep= 2 smallmouth 1=9 inches 1= 4 inches

fishing about par


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

The smallies were hitting good yesterday. River was flowing good but down to a decent level and starting to clear up some. 
I have a canoe to use this weekend. If I manage to get a cooler/livewell together and get on the ball. I might be able to compete with you all this weekend. I will have to see if the wife will help with launch transport. Maybe forrestjr will come as well. I will post a confirmation friday night. 

So.... are we looking like four boats again this time. Anyone else interested? 
I have never seen this stretch of the river, but I am ready for a little adventure.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

1bad and young whiskers may also be in....if Lunkers and partner make it, that will make 5 teams...that is if 1bad doesn't wuss out


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

hope to see ya again lunkers ....

remember no waders ..... 

just kidding


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm there + 1! See y'all Saturday morning! What are the final details? Where do we put in?


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

there is a state park launch on middletown rd just outside of waynesville. Go to mapquest and type in waynesville, then follow the river untill you see middletown rd crossing the Little Miami River. I believe there is a parking lot just upstream of the bridge. It is just upstream from where Ceasars Creek meets with the Little Miami. (right location Slep?)

I am glad to see more people have shown interest ! I was begining to think there were just going to be 3 teams. These turneys are a blast, you get to meet the faces behind the computer, make a few new friends, a little friendly competition doesnt hurt, and you may even run into someone that you have met in one of these and think "I remember that guy, wow,he fishes HERE? . If anyone else is thinking of comming out, just do it. This is a laid back event created to have fun. I am looking forward to seeing you all out there Saturday morning bright and early. Matt


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds Awesome! See y'all at 7:30!


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Slep,
No Waders.... No Hummingbird Depth Finders...... No Trolling Motor..... and Most of all, theres no crying in fishing tournaments. LOL just Kidding. I have a tough choice to make. I was invited to go to the Detroit River for Saturday and Sunday. Wow, that is my favorite place on earth. I will post later.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Where are we finishing up at? I need to know where we need to drop the truck off at. There is a parking lot at Ft. Ancient where 350 crosses the LMR. Is that a good spot to leave the truck, or is there a better place?


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I am still trying to Decide. Detroit River will cost me a bunch of money. So, I will probably just fish LMR. I am out there by LMR/CC alot and am not familiar with a launch out there. I have done a google sat. image and do not see a park/Launch anywhere close. Am I missing something. I have seen a launch somewhere out that way and will continue too look. If anyone knows where to go, please post. I am not familiar with Ft. Ancient area. I have been down there several times but know very little about river access. I need help.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

sounds like matts got it right

Remember if your lost just look for the ******** that are out of bed standing by the river at 6:00 freacking a.m. dont be alarmed but matt is a huge guy.!!!


we will start at 7:30 not there by then your out

(i get only execpition cause i special)

if your not there one of you gotta be!!!

gotta have live well

4 teams +3 fish
5+ two fish? this sound ok

10" inch limit like last time?

hell ya trolling motor

paddling is for suckers


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

This might help. I am trying to use this link to figure it out.
http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

when you do your google search click on aerial view and you will see the parking lot. Ft ancient has a big lot off 350, great place to park. See yall there. Matt


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess it is that right hand turn before you get to the covered bridge. Middletown Rd. on the west side of Corwin rd. It is right there before the bridge. I Hope. Then Rte350 to LMR crossing.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Good luck guys. I'll be fishing in the area so don't catch them all.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Just my opinion. I think if we have five teams a three fish limit will be fine. Displacing a maximum of fifteen fish should not be a big deal. 12 or 15 is really not that big a deal. Of course we will do whatever ya'll agree upon. Besides I doubt if I will catch any anyways. Six to ten teams might be a little much. What do ya think 1-5 teams is three fish. Six and up could be two. Then again I am still deliberating Detroit or LMR. Detroit will cost me a couple hundred more dollars but man that is the best Smallie fishery in the world.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

So how many teams do we have right now?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

So far looks like the following:
Slep and Son
Redtailmatt and Son
Me and Rblake
1badmtherfisher and Youngwiskers
lunkers and pard maybe?
Kansasboy and pard maybe?

We should get 5 or 6 teams it looks like, looking foward to it! See ya in the morning fellas!!


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I am In. No trip to Detroit. Lunkers and Forresjr.
The Bridge is out where you cross the lmr if you follow google map. I think it is Called Mill Landing Access there.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I've been reading about your tourneys for a couple of years now, and they sound like a blast. I just got a canoe for Fathers Day, and hopefully I can join in later in the year. I wanna get a little more comfortable with it before fishing out of it on the rivers.
Will check back for a report.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, that was a wasted 15 bucks! We spent 8 hours on the river, and between the two of us caught a rock bass, a saugeye, and a drum, and tipped the canoe twice! Who ended up winning? Congrats . . . We'll be out next time, hopefully with better luck!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

don't feel bad bout falling in

happens every trip 

you guys took 2 for the rest of us

nice fish one bad, wiskers winners w big fish will let them describe there fish

cought a real nice 9 3/4 inch smallie

lots of saugeye and a rock bass for our catches.

had a good time and got some sun


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Young whiskers and I had a total of 3 fish at the weigh in for 4.7 lbs. The big fish was 2.7 lbs. We caught a total of 25 smallmouth, 10 rockbass, 4 sauger, and a drum. Lot of fun guys.....!!!

Lets do it again


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Were you fishing the same river we were???? I tried everything in the inventory and couldn't even get a second look from a smallie! Had a good time trying though, but still frustrating.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Dont feel bad Kansas, you were not the only ones that got your butt kicked! We were in the same boat as you! 0 fish at weigh in:S We caught a few dinks, 1 nice saugeye, a white bass, and a 12 lb 2 oz carp:B . The carp was caught on a spinnerbait. I have never seen a carp take a spinner before in my life! It was a fun catch though! Ultra light rod on 6 lb test line in moderate current. I had a great time on the river with my son so not having any fish at the weigh in didnt bother me too bad. See yall at the next one. Matt


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Great day on the River. Fishing was um.....lets say..... below par. Started out strong in the morning. Had my biggest Smallie at my third stop, a nice 14 incher. Then I set the hook on a five to six pound drum. The first flash I saw I was thinking Largemouth.....NOT. Released that then set the hook on a fighter, WOW to my surprise, the biggest sunfish I ever caught. Huge over a pound. Rare to see one that big in a pond. Let alone in a river where all those big cats and toothy critters run around. Then came the two hundred and thirty seven canoes, give or take one. Screaming, splashing, tipping, and flipping. I think that got into my head a little. Especially as we are trying to navigate through all these hoards of river rats. We caught about ten to fifteen more smallies throughout the day. We had two in the box when we made a stop on a rock point. Dad was fishing the up river side while I was fishing the eddie on the back. Dad Caught a nice one then another. I walked back to my side and pitched up in the current seam. Let my line sink while I dug out a (Cig and Light). Then I felt my pole tip pulling, so I straightened up and swung. A absolute TOAD Smallie came up in huge swirl and spit my hook right at me. Needless to say shaking like a leaf I straightend my offering pitched it right back and THUMP. What? He grabbed it again before it was two feet deep. Swimming sideways with my presentation I set the hook and again this fish swam in a big circle with my rod completely loaded, then rolled and shook loose again. OOOOHHHHH, the agony. I say the fish was pushing four pounds but even for the sake of arguement, it was three if it was a ounce. I continued to fish that seem for the next twenty minutes. I ended up catching the toads little friend, about 13 plus inches and a few Rock bass. While dad caught a few more dinks on the front side. After a couple more stops we had culled our little fish. Caught a couple more ten inch fish right at the take out. All in all was a decent day, but I agree, it was tough fishing, as the bass really were not chasing baits. We had to slow down to a crawl to get a reaction. Really great time with some great guys. Thanks alot Men. See ya around. Congrats to Mother Fish and Whisker great job guys. I will be looking for some af that prize money next time. At least Dad and I did scrounge up enough for Second Place and money back finsh. Our best three weighed in at 3 pound 12 ounces. Thats a long tourney report but I think I covered everything.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

That was a nice Carp you caught. One of the highlights of the day was watching you damn near tip the canoe over trying to bring it in, hootin and hollerin the whole time! Funny stuff.


----------

